# CLAIM: EU is just a 'test run for a GLOBAL Government'



## SittingElf (Feb 9, 2016)

This story makes some sense. It may very well be what is intended, and what is coming.....

SHOCKING CLAIM: EU is just a 'test run for a GLOBAL Government'


----------



## Yeti-2015 (Dec 15, 2015)

I dont think this will happen in the near future, but I could see it happening later. Right now we have the UN and I think that will a close as a Global Goverment that we have for some time.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I absolutely believe that a one world government is the ultimate goal. All one has to do is familiarize oneself to the UN, Agenda 21,2030, etc....It is disguised under what the progressive snowflakes see as changes for the good of all people, such as climate change, restricting and banning firearms/weapons, taking land from citizens and placing in govt control and all the ways to education. I do find myself agreeing with Yeti that a push will not come in the near future, but will come. Of course a well placed EMP over the U.S. or other disaster, natural or otherwise (global economic collapse) would speed it up to the near.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I absolutely believe that a one world government is the ultimate goal. ............... I do find myself agreeing with Yeti that a push will not come in the near future, but will come. *Of course a well placed EMP over the U.S. or other disaster, natural or otherwise (global economic collapse) would speed it up to the near*.


That EMP thing is what scares me the most for the future, . . . near and distant, . . . as especially now where we are trying to transition away from a welfare government, and try to get people back to being more self sufficient.

Let an EMP hit, . . . TODAY, . . . BEFORE ANY TRANSITION, . . . then the EU magnanimously "offers" some heavy duty food / clothing / shelter materials, . . . plus restoring the cell phone towers and the internet, . . . make all the initial plea statements done only in sound bites on the radio (TV is down), . . . and local (but globally owned) newspapers, . . .

You have a prescription for more than half this nation on their knees, . . . hands toward the sky, . . . facing the bell towers of London, . . . reciting whatever pledge is required.

Scares me to think of it.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> That EMP thing is what scares me the most for the future, . . . near and distant, . . . as especially now where we are trying to transition away from a welfare government, and try to get people back to being more self sufficient.
> 
> Let an EMP hit, . . . TODAY, . . . BEFORE ANY TRANSITION, . . . then the EU magnanimously "offers" some heavy duty food / clothing / shelter materials, . . . plus restoring the cell phone towers and the internet, . . . make all the initial plea statements done only in sound bites on the radio (TV is down), . . . and local (but globally owned) newspapers, . . .
> 
> ...


I agree that a large portion of people in this country and around the world will bow to whatever is asked of them in order be taken care of. It scares me to some extent, but also sickens me to a greater extent.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Brits are getting ready to vote on whether to stay in the EU or exit, I'm hoping they're smart enough to bail out of that impending disaster. Yet it's their call, all we can do is wait and see what happens.

The EU is struggling with monetary and immigration issues that have the potential to turn Europe into a third world wasteland. If the EU is the model for a NWO then it is failing horribly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> The Brits are getting ready to vote on whether to stay in the EU or exit, I'm hoping they're smart enough to bail out of that impending disaster. Yet it's their call, all we can do is wait and see what happens.
> 
> The EU is struggling with monetary and immigration issues that have the potential to turn Europe into a third world wasteland. If the EU is the model for a NWO then it is failing horribly.


Not failing if the goal is to gain total control of people.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

It's a matter of perspective, I see the EU as a failure, on the other hand a liberal intellectual, might see it as progress towards a better future.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> It's a matter of perspective, I see the EU as a failure, on the other hand a *liberal intellectual*, might see it as progress towards a better future.


I call BS. Just do not exist.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Well if they don't exist then who are the architects of such ideas as the EU, global warming, socialism? if not liberal intellectuals then who? I know it's hard to see them as intellectuals, but they do exist.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Seneca said:


> Well if they don't exist then who are the architects of such ideas as the EU, global warming, socialism? if not liberal intellectuals then who? I know it's hard to see them as intellectuals, but they do exist.


I know what you mean, I was just funning around that it is always about emotion. I would say that the main architect is Satan himself.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Agree, a lot of evil floating around out there and not everybody with an agenda has mankind's best interest at heart.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seneca said:


> The EU is struggling with monetary and immigration issues that have the potential to turn Europe into a third world wasteland. If the EU is the model for a NWO then it is failing horribly.


Of course its failing. It's supposed to by design. It's just setting the stage for the Anti Christ and False Prophet.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

It is the kind of intellectualism that came out of some Harvardesque institution the other day.

It said (somewhat paraphrased) that firearms should be illegal as when they are used to stop a crime in progress, . . . it deprives the perp of his constitutional right to a fair trial and justice. Depriving him of his "day in court" is unconstitutional, therefore guns should be unconstitutional.

That is the same intellectualism that is driving the EU...........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They must really be delusional and need to change their soiled panties if they think for one second that crap will fly in America!! jmho.


----------

